# British museum visit



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2008)

O.K., it's perhaps not exactly the right section to post this, but!
All being well, I'm planning to head up to the north of England, where I originate from, sometime early spring/summer, next year. I intend to stop-off on the way, and visit the Yorkshire Air Museum, near York, and have already mentioned this to Rochie. He thought it a good idea to meet up there, which will be nice, but it's occured to me, why not get a few more forum memebers together?
So, the question is, would there be any other U.K. members (or any others come to that!) who would be interested in having a 'group meeting/ museum visit(s) weekend'?
My initial idea is to arrange accommodation, at a moderately priced hotel in, or within striking distance of, the beautiful, historic city of York, visit the mueseum, and perhaps other places of interest (airfields etc.), and have an informal social gathering that evening, at above mentioned hotel.
I realise that this might pose logistical/expense problems for members outside the U.K., as it's a long way to come for a weekend. However, as an extension of the idea, might it be possible for one or two U.K. members who would attend, to extend hospitality to an 'overseas' guest for a day or two, thereby making this proposal more 'accessible' to more members? 
The Yorkshire Air Museum, for those who don't know, is located on a former WW2 bomber airfield, a few miles to the east of York, and includes among its exhibits a Halifax B.MkIII (part original, part Hastings), Mosquito, Buccaneer etc., and it is within reach of a number of active R.A.F. and civil airfields. It might be possible to coincide the visit, if it is arranged, with an airshow within convenient reach, and, for any 'overseas' visitors, York itself is located conveniently for visits, aviation related or otherwise, to other parts of the U.K. For example, museum at East Kirkby, the BBMF at Conningsby, London by train, etc, etc.
I'd be interested to hear your views/comments, and I'm prepared to at least do the basic 'groundwork' in organising this, probably more.
Terry.


----------

